# Greyhound GAP Fun Dog Show - 25th Sept Walsall



## mimi g (Mar 10, 2009)

My friend has just sent me the link to this - it is a fun dog show for ALL BREEDS

25th September - Greyhound Gap Show - Walsall

Im thinking of taking a drive down to meet my friend there as she is entering her 2 greyhounds and will be good socialisation for my new whippet pup.


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

We would have gone but have an italian greyhound garden party the same day and I forgot about the gap show and said I would be at the garden party.

We'll probably pass on the M6 as I and going up to junction 18 and you will be going down to junction 9. One of her relations may be there as Larry Simba's brother from a previous mating belongs to someone at the Gap.


----------



## mimi g (Mar 10, 2009)

Freyja said:


> We would have gone but have an italian greyhound garden party the same day and I forgot about the gap show and said I would be at the garden party.
> 
> We'll probably pass on the M6 as I and going up to junction 18 and you will be going down to junction 9. One of her relations may be there as Larry Simba's brother from a previous mating belongs to someone at the Gap.


Ooo an italian greyhound party - sounds very american but very fun


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

mimi g said:


> Ooo an italian greyhound party - sounds very american but very fun


Yes italian greyhounds are too posh to have fun days they have garden parties. Now you've met my 2 little hooligans can you imagine what fun they are going to cause at a nice polite garden party They will run riot especially if we end up taking Lily too.


----------



## mimi g (Mar 10, 2009)

Freyja said:


> Yes italian greyhounds are too posh to have fun days they have garden parties. Now you've met my 2 little hooligans can you imagine what fun they are going to cause at a nice polite garden party They will run riot especially if we end up taking Lily too.


Somebody has to get the party started!


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

I have a nagging feeling that maybe I should go to the gap show instead and not show myself up with them especially as the iggie people at the moment don't even know my 2 exist.


----------

